# Looking for Reptile Boarding in or around Hull



## MCEE (Aug 8, 2011)

I need to know if there is anywhere around Hull that will board lizards. The nearer the city centre the better but within 5 miles or so will be ideal.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## scorp25 (May 10, 2009)

scales and tails down spring bank ver close to city center and hull pets and gardens down bev road also do it


----------

